# Why you should choose Electric Bowstrings



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

*Why you should choose Electric Bowstrings for your next set of custom strings!*

1) *5 stage tension process*: From start to finish, Electric Bowstrings undergo a consistent tension process to ensure a completely stable string, with ZERO peep rotation!

2) *Twist Ratio*: Proper twist ratio helps with stability of the string, but a shooter also needs a little bit of flexibility in order to tune their bow once the strings are installed. Too high, or too low of a twist ratio can lead to under, or over twisting the string during the bow tuning process, which can negatively impact the integrity of the string and serving material.

3)	*Pre-Stretch*: Strings and cables are pre-stretched at 475lbs of tension. This process fully elongates the material, which ensures that the string or cable WILL NOT stretch/creep once installed on the bow. 

4)	*Serving*: Only the best serving materials for each part of the string and cables are used on Electric Bowstrings. Strings and cables are served under high tension, which allows the serving to be put on extremely tight to prevent separation, all without negatively affecting the performance and stability of the string! The serving materials we choose for each part of the string or cable, are specifically chosen to provide the utmost durability, and functionality! 

5)	*Speed Nocks*: If the bow comes with speed nocks from the factory, your set of Electric Bowstrings will have speed nocks installed in the same factory placement. Speed nocks not only add a little speed to the bow, but can also be vital to ensuring proper nock travel.

6)	*Quality Control*: Every set of strings is quality checked, at every step of the build process, and then undergo a final quality check for overall length and serving placement, prior to being installed in the shop, or being shipped out to the customer.

7)	*1-year warranty*: Electric Bowstrings Premium Line Strings (452X, X99, and 454 materials) come with a 1-year warranty;
•	Zero string and cable stretch/creep!
•	Zero peep sight rotation!
•	Zero serving separation!
•	Zero BS!

2 and 3 piece sets: $100
4 piece sets: $115
5 piece sets: $130

Free shipping to ConUS


----------



## courtmichael (Nov 30, 2011)

what color string do you have?


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

courtmichael said:


> what color string do you have?


Almost every color BCY offers

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)




----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

link to video of Electric Bowstrings in action! Pics of strings that look good, are only good for showing how good the strings look. I'm more concerned with how the strings perform!!!


[video]https://1drv.ms/v/s!Auw5WKJpnQYq1n8vihqsSQGVa87k ?e=OGZgBi[/video]


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

ttthttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5dceaa4f6e084/VID_77900712_125715_850.mp4

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## schauc (Oct 10, 2018)

How much for a maxxis 35?


----------



## schauc (Oct 10, 2018)

And a double xl?


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

2-3 piece sets are $100
4 piece sets are $115
5 piece sets are $130
Speed nocks are included 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

schauc said:


> How much for a maxxis 35?


Your maxxis 35 would be $100
The Double XL would be $115

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

ttt









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## HITYRA (Dec 26, 2019)

Kansas Kid said:


> View attachment 6979483
> 
> View attachment 6979485
> 
> ...


For years now, the archery world has regarded Electric Bowstrings as the pinnacle of custom-built bowstring perfection worldwide. Hand-made to order and to each customer’s unique specifications, you will not find a finer, better quality bowstring anywhere. We use only BCY Fibers for the highest quality results. If you’re interested in having a set made for yourself, please click the button to inquire.


----------



## Usmc0861 (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice looking strings


----------



## HITYRA (Dec 26, 2019)

HITYRA said:


> For years now, the archery world has regarded Electric Bowstrings as the pinnacle of custom-built bowstring perfection worldwide. Hand-made to order and to each customer’s unique specifications, you will not find a fine my ip birthday wishes tneb r, better quality bowstring anywhere. We use only BCY Fibers for the highest quality results. If you’re interested in having a set made for yourself, please click the button to inquire.


 If you’re interested in having a set made for yourself, please click the button to inquire.


----------



## IHaveABow (May 8, 2018)

does it conduct electricity?


----------



## NATYFADI (Jan 10, 2020)

5) Speed Nocks: If the bow comes with speed nocks from the factory, your set of Electric Bowstrings will have speed nocks installed in the same factory placement. Speed nocks not only add a little speed to the bow, but can also be vital to ensuring proper nock travel.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

Ttt









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

Ttt









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## btsaunders (Dec 11, 2012)

Super clean!


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

How much cost for string and cable set for a Mathews Apex 8?


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

Single cam sets are $100 shipped ConUS.
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Tag


----------



## Baileylab (Mar 14, 2020)

Nice looking strings


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

Baileylab said:


> Nice looking strings


Thank you. They work good too! 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

1 year warranty:
No peep rotation 
No serving separation 
No creep









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

1 year warranty:

No peep rotation 

No serving separation 

No creep









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aviatorruss (Mar 28, 2020)

IHaveABow said:


> does it conduct electricity?


lol...no. They are not made of copper!


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

Grinding everyday!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## tibido (Sep 3, 2008)

awesome looking strings


----------



## gowest007 (Jul 16, 2016)

They look great


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

The looks and quality of these strings is as good as it gets. More than satisfied with the set I bought for my son's bow.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

Ttt









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## carter64 (Apr 21, 2020)

Loving that strong riser coloring


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

Ttt









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NockSteady (May 23, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## Waggoner85 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ive been running Electric Bowstrings for about a year now. I’ve also put these on my son’s bow and a good friend uses them as well. We can’t say enough good things about these strings. For starters they look great, I like the way he does his speed nocks and the servings have always been perfect. Once setup, there’s zero peep rotation and no stretch that I’ve noticed. I highly recommend them, they’re what I’ll shoot from here on.


----------



## Hunt4deer01 (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m really in store for a new bow but I also need a new string on my Mathews Switchback. From what I have read on this post I don’t know what more anyone would want out of a string!


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

Pricing effective 7/1/2020:
2-3 piece sets: $110 shipped ConUS
4 piece sets: $120 shipped ConUS 
5 piece sets: $130 shipped ConUS
Solid color and 2 color price above.
Pinstripe and 3 color sets are $30 extra.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

New website is in process to be able to order strings directly from the site. In the meantime, you can still call or message me here for questions or orders!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

Electric Bowstrings Sale on remaining BCY X material!!!
15% off regular price for any string/cable set with BCY X material. 
This material will still come with the standard 1 year warranty covering: string/cable creep, peep rotation, and serving separation.
Solid and 2 color options only, with black serving.
I only have 1 spool remaining in most of the colors (2 spools in a few), so these won't last long.
Colors available:
Teal
Flo Pink
Flo Purple
Electric Blue
Root Beer
Kiwi
White
Yellow
Flo Yellow
Gold
Metallic Bronze
Purple
Pink
Black Cherry
Cedar
Electric Red
Standard pricing:
2-3 piece sets- $110, sale price- $93.50
4 piece sets- $120, sale price- $102
5 piece sets- $130, sale price- $110.50
OEM speed nocks and shipping included (ConUS)


----------



## GetBent207 (Jul 24, 2017)

When I restring this fall I'll give these a go


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

Ttt

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)




----------



## WyoKC135 (Mar 20, 2007)

These strings are great. 

Excellent, solid servings, perfect length and haven’t stretched yet. 

I’ll be buying again from Electric!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

